# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  Zehirli Balık Cemaati

## bozok

*ZEHİRLİ BALIK CEMAATi*



12.5.2010

üocuktuk kayalıklara bulaşıp sıkışmış misina parçalarını toplayıp bin düğümle birkaç metrelik misina yapıp ucuna ağırlık olsun diye küçük bir çakıl taşı bağlayıp denize atardık, güya balık tutacağız.. Misinayı denize fırlatmadan başka bildiğimiz bir şey yoktu, bir de büyükleri balık tutarken seyretmişiz, yem, hamur ekmektir, istavrit sardalya gibi balıklar çakıyla bir güzel minik parçalara yem diye dilimleyip bölmekti.. Bir de öğrendiğimiz oltadan dikenli kıkırdaklı çirkin, kırlangıç balığı benzeri, balık değil ‘tuhaf yaratık’ gibi, çıkınca, tüm sahilde çığlıklar atılırdı, *‘kaçın kaçın yakan balık’..*

Yakan Balık’a yanaşılmazdı, elle asla tutulmazdı, önce misinayı yere kırbaç gibi vurup balık öldürülmeye çalışılır sonra o çocuk korkusuyla gücün yeterse ayaklarınla ezersin, çiğnersin ve leşini hemen denize atarsın..

*Yakan balık derdik, zehirli balık derdik, çok korkardık, adına ‘iskorpit’ derdik.*


*Linç girişimi*

O zamanlar *‘cemaat’* diye korktuğumuz bir* ‘yaratık’* bilmezdik, sakin denizin kıyısında* ‘iskorpit’* çığlıkları atıldığında yer yerinden oynar, hatırladığım, oltasına iskorpit vurmuş kimse diğer oltacılar herkes hep beraber misinalarını bırakıp yardıma koşardı.. Aynı korkuyu elektrikli Vatoz balığında da yaşardık.. Vatoz çocukluğumun deniz kıyılarına saldığı korkuyla bir efsaneydi, o gün sahilde biri, buralarda Vatoz gördüm dediğinde üç-beş gün sahile bile yanaşmazdık.. Denizin içinden sudan çıkmış ve elektriğiyle çarpıyor, uzay filmlerindeki gibi bir* ‘yaratık’.* Ve büyük sel felaketleri sonrası sahili dolduran ‘yılanlar’.. Deniz’de yılan görmek kadar ürkütücü bir şey yoktur, yılan bildiğiniz yılanlardır, sellerle dağlardan taşlardan sürüklenip binlercesi gıvıl gıvıl kaynaşır..
Balıkların kalbini çok incelemiş bir çocukluğum oldu. Zehirli balık’a karşı sahildekilerin linç girişimi beni çok şaşırtırdı, kaç sefer ‘yahu ezmeyin çiğnemeyin, atın denize gitsin’ dediğimde, çok bilmiş ağbilerden biri* ‘başkalarının oltasına vurur, Allah korusun öldürür insanı, en iyisi parçalayacaksın..’*

Oltayla balık çekilirken, misinanın ağırlığına dokunup sevinçle müjde verir gibi büyük balık deriz, sonra, suyun yüzüne balık yaklaştıkça hangi balıktır diye sessizlikle bakarız, büyük sandığımız balık yakan balık çıkınca etrafı hepimizi korku dolu bir sessizlik kaplar, çarpılmışız gibi bir sessizlik.. Vatozlar İskorpitler denizlerin ‘cinleri’ gibiydi..


*Kıyıdakiler yaratığı tanıyamadı*

CHP Genel Başkanı Deniz Baykal ‘istifa açıklamasını’ yaptığında CHP Genel Merkezi’ne ‘zehirli bir balık’ düştü, Deniz Baykal ‘Amerika’dan aradılar, onların samimiyetine inanıyorum’ deyince, kıyıda bekleyenler ‘oltadaki’ ‘yaratığı’ tanıyamadı.

üok çok akıllı ve keskin zekalı gördükleri liderlerinin bu cümlesine hemen anında ‘hamle’ yapamadılar ama vatoz balığının elektrikleri, zehirli yakan balık, Baykal’ın oltasıyla Genel Merkez Binası’na düştü… Kimse laf açmak istemiyor, kaçışan kaçışana.

Ki, kaçışanlar için Zehirli Balık’ın sırlarla dolu genel merkeze girişi Türkiye’nin en büyük skandalını oluşturan kaset olayı’ndan daha feci bir felaketti, çünkü tanımlanmamış bir yaratık, tuhaftı..


*ANAP ve DYP’ye ne oldu*

Hatırlayın, Mehmet Ağar’ın ANAP’la birleşme ve infilak öyküsünü.. Dünya siyasi tarihinde eşine hiç rastlanmayacak bir ‘tuz buz olma, infilak’.. Birleşme arefesinde yan yana gelip kucaklaşan sarılan ortak listeleri fedakarlıkla hazırlayan her iki tarafın partilileri bir anda dağıldılar, bir anda.. Ve o gün bugün iki partinin önde gelenlerinin her biri birbirlerini bir daha ne aradı ne sordular.. Ne olmuştu?

Yakan Balık, Zehirli Balık İskorpit, gizlendiği derin sulardan gelip yılların emeği milyonların sevgilisi her iki partiyi bir daha asla toparlanamayacak şekilde dağıttı. Kulislere sızan zehirli balık iskorpit aklı başında muhabbet edip birbirlerine sarılıp şakalaşarak çay içip listeler hazırlayan partililerin hepsini başka tür zehir’le kan dolaşımlarını ebediyen durdurdu.

Zehir ki ne zehir, her iki partinin yüzlerce değerli insanının bugün ‘esamesi’ okunmuyor..

*Zehirli balık orada da oltada göründü*

Hatırlayın, Muhsin Yazıcıoğlu’nun küçük ama iddialı ve birbirine imanla kenetlenmiş dava arkadaşlarıyla bir partisi vardı.. Yakın zamanlarda zehirli balık iskorpit bu küçük ama sesi çok yüksek partinin sularına sızıverdi. Kırk yılın dava arkadaşları bir anda karanlıkta kayboldular, hiçbir siyasi duruşa dokunamaz oldular, hayatlarını bir davaya adamış ve hep kahraman gibi konuşmuş yüzlerce genç lider adayı öldürücü bir sessizlik içinde kavranılmaz bir savrulmaya düştüler.. Kan mı zehirlendi kemikler mi kırıldı, ne olduysa, zehirli balık’ın oltada görünmesiyle oldu.


*Kurtulmuş cemaatçileri saflarına katıyor*

Duydum ki bugünlerde zehirli balık iskorpit kırk yıldır arası bozuk olan Milli Görüş’ün sularına inmiş.. Numan Kurtulmuş, sonbaharda erken seçim var deyip, partide Haziran’daki kurultayda bir yenilenmeye gidiyor ve cemaatçi diye bilinen on-onbeş kişiyi saflarına katıyor.. Doğrudur, yanlıştır ama dere tepe söylenen konuşulan budur..

Takip edin, izleyin, Erbakan’a rağmen Numan Kurtulmuş, düşünüp taşınıp yukarlara çıkmak için cemaatçilerle iyi geçinmeye başlamışsa, seçim sonrası ‘un ufak olmuş, kanı zehirlenip bitmiş, mecalsiz’ bir partinin daha hazin hikayesine şahit olacağız.


*Amacı nedir*

İskorpit’in amacı nedir, ama milli, yerel, anti-emperyalist, Anadolu çocuğu, bizden, temiz adamlar, samimi insanlar dediğimiz siyasi varlıkların içine girdiğinde, ortada bir anda, ruh, iklim, dava, inanç, hiçbir şey kalmıyor..
Mayıs’ın son günleri Haziran’ın ilk günleri Karadeniz, çarşaf gibi dediğimiz dümdüz olur, öyle ki parmak kalınlığında dalga dahi olmaz, sanki ‘durur’ deniz, ne rüzgar ne kımıltı.. Böyle günlerde kilometrelerce uzaktan geçen küçücük kayıkların kürek seslerini bile duyarsınız.. Kilometrelerce uzaktan geçenlerin sesleri bir oda içindeymişcesine yakın gelir. Denizin bu sakin haline bizler ‘sargan (zargana) denizi’ deriz.. Sargan ince uzun yılan gibi ve ekşilisi Karadeniz’in en meşhur yemeği olan balıktır…


*Torumtay’ın istifası*

Bugün adına asker-sivil tartışması adını koymuşlar, değil, Genelkurmay Başkanı Necip Torumtay’a, üzal, l. Körfez Savaşı’na girmesi için emir verdi, ama ‘sallama bir emir’, hatıralarında yazar, bakanların imzaları dahi yok ve kendisiyle savaşa girmek için Amerikalı ajanlar üzal’ın emriyle gelip görüşme yapıyor. Ve bu Amerika’dan emir Torumtay Paşa’nın ağrına gidip istifa ediyor.. Bir Genelkurmay Başkanı, Başbakanının emrindedir, bir milletin bekasını varlığını yokluğunu ilgilendiren savaş gibi bir hadiseyi bir ajanla konuşmaz, otursun meclis ya da Başbakan yazılı emir versin, der…O gün bugün Amerika’nın Türkiye’yi bir ‘telefonla’ yönetmesine karşı kim durmuşsa, işte onların kemikleri kırılıyor burnu sürtülüyor.. Eskisi gibi dalgakıranlarla koruyamazsınız sahillerinizi artık sularınıza atılıyor zehirli balıklar, eskiden kemik kırarlardı şimdi kan’ı zehirliyorlar..

Başka bir şey söyleyeceğim, Torumtay Paşa’nın anılarında bir tuhaf cümle, askerliğinin ilk yılları Bingöl Dağları’nda görev yapıyor, ‘unutamam o yılları, gece öyle sessizlik olurdu ki gaz lambası içinde titreyerek yanan fitilin sesini duyardım’..


*Bu oltaya gelirse parçalayacağız*

Deniz Baykal, Amerika’dan telefon aldım onların samimiyetine inanıyorum, dediğinde, telaşlı karışık CHP Binası içinde böyle bir sessizlik oldu, tertemiz samimi ve kırk yıl bugünleri beklemiş insanlar bu olta’dan ne çıkacak şaşkınlığı içinde, iskorpit mi geliyor paniği yaşadılar.

şüpheniz olmasın, bu sulara artık bir daha ‘zehirli balıklar’giremeyecek, çünkü bu sularda balık tutanlar öyle vahşi iftiralar öyle haksız ithamlar öyle kalleş suçlamalara muhatap oldu ki artık herkes tetikte, herkes uyanık. Sahtekarlık gizli tezgahlar buralarda o kadar büyük zayiatlar verdi ki bu sularda herkes artık zehirli yakan balıkların yedi sülalesini tanıyor.. Aşağılık muhbirler, asılsız iftiralar, intihar eden albaylar, suçsuz belgesiz infazlar bu sahilleri öylesine vurdu ki artık hepimiz en uzak denizlerin ötesindeki her tür zehirli balığın uzmanı olduk.

Oltaya geldiğinde yapacağımız ilk iş, ayaklarımızla parçalamak olacak, başkalarının da canı yanmasın diye..


*Cemaat bütün kirlerinden utanır*

İskorpit balıkları gitsin şapşal hayvanlar gibi siyaset yapanları kandırsın..
Her şey darmadağınık toz duman olabilir ama kalbimiz hiç karışık değil..
Kalleşliğin her türünü denediler, bize acı verecek yeni bir işkence türü Amerika’da Nasa’da henüz üretilmedi..

Karmakarışık en içilmez çıkılmaz hilelerin yaşandığı bu günlerde en okunaklı yazı herkesin ezberlediği kalplerimize yazılan yazı, memleketimin rüzgarları ve yağmurlarıdır..

şapşal, üç kağıtçı, onun bunun köpeği kulu müridi bu yüzlerce tezgahcı adamdan sadece birini, cemaat olarak topluca değil, tek başına birini, bir tek kişiyi, Toros Dağları’ndan bir Sedir Ağacı’nın yanına getirip koysam, ya da Karadeniz’in ladinlerinin altına oturtsam, üç-beş dakika, şöyle tek başına memleketin bu güzel ağacının altında birkaç dakika bekle, düşün, dur, desem, Allah’a inanır gibi biliyorum bütün kirlerinden utanır..

İlahi evrensel sorun da bu zaten, biz ağaçlara sulara göklere dağlara ırmaklara toprağa bakarak büyüdük, onlar, beylere, efendilere, şeyhlere, ağbilere boyun bükerek.

Sorun da bu zaten, toprak zehir tutmaz, çıplak ayakla üstünde geziveren her biricik insan evladını güzelleştirir, derinleştirir, kafası hiç karışmamış ulu ağaçlar gibi.. 


*Nihat Genç*
Odatv.com

----------

